# Did any software engineer recieve invite in the current EOI round?



## pratikshelar871 (May 17, 2013)

Hi,

Did any software engineer receive invite to apply in the recent skillselect round of 13th january 2014. In the last round for software engineers (2613) with date of effect 12th Aug had got the invite. My date of effect is 17th August still I have not recieved the invite.


----------



## expatingtoaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi pratikshelar871,
Nice to know that you have applied for the same code as mine.
How many points are you claiming in your EOI, and also are you applying for 189 or 190 ?
Please share more details.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

pratikshelar871 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did any software engineer receive invite to apply in the recent skillselect round of 13th january 2014. In the last round for software engineers (2613) with date of effect 12th Aug had got the invite. My date of effect is 17th August still I have not recieved the invite.


Hi Prathik,

I am waiting for my assessment for Software Engineer. Can you please tell me what is "Visa Date of effect" ? 

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

On the skillselect website, it states that the visa date of effect for 2613 in the most recent round was 14th Aug (previous round was 12th Aug) for 60 pointers unfortunately.

Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 65 22/11/2013 9.40 pm
2334 Electronics Engineers 65 21/12/2013 10.58 am
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 70 6/12/2013 8.12 am
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 23/09/2013 1.13 pm
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 14/08/2013 12.01 am
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 65 19/11/2013 10.35 am


----------



## expatingtoaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi rahulreshu,
Yep i saw that on the skill select website, but I was a bit confused.
They are inviting people with 60 points who have applied for EOI in the month of august.
However my case is a bit new and fall's under another category.

Summary :
ACS applied - 05-Oct-2013.
ACS Assessment - 16-Jan-2014, they have recognized 5 out of my 7 years experience under 261313 - software engineer category.
IELTS - R 7.5, L 7.5, W 7, S 7.
EOI Submitted - 17-Jan-2014, and claiming 65 points for the same.

So I am a bit confused as to when i might receive the invite as i have 65 points.
So please lemme know your thoughts and experiences on the same.


----------



## expatingtoaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Prathik,
Based on my experience, even after submitting all the relevant experience letters from my employer on the letter head of my company, it nearly took 3.5 months to get the assessment.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

expatingtoaus said:


> Hi rahulreshu,
> Yep i saw that on the skill select website, but I was a bit confused.
> They are inviting people with 60 points who have applied for EOI in the month of august.
> However my case is a bit new and fall's under another category.
> ...


Hi Rahul,

I have submitted my ACS for Software Engineer (261313) a week back. As you said they deducted 2 years of your experience, what is your degree qualification ? 
Mine is overall 4 years 10months till now, completed B.Tech in Computer Science and Engineering. My complete experience is relevant to my studies. How much would you think they would deduct in my case ?
Please provide your inputs.

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

With 65 points, you will jump the queue ahead of all 60 pointers and should most definitely get an invite in the next round. Since the visa date of effect lists 60 points, it means anyone above 60 points got invites in the last round itself and that has been the pattern for the last several invitation rounds. I myself also got an invitation right away since I applied with 65 points.



expatingtoaus said:


> Hi rahulreshu,
> Yep i saw that on the skill select website, but I was a bit confused.
> They are inviting people with 60 points who have applied for EOI in the month of august.
> However my case is a bit new and fall's under another category.
> ...


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I actually have 2 bachelors degrees - BS in Computer Science and BS in Computer Engineering. I submitted both degrees but the ACS letter mentioned just the Engineering degree. 2 years deduction is the very least deduction you can expect.



Vasu G said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS for Software Engineer (261313) a week back. As you said they deducted 2 years of your experience, what is your degree qualification ?
> Mine is overall 4 years 10months till now, completed B.Tech in Computer Science and Engineering. My complete experience is relevant to my studies. How much would you think they would deduct in my case ?
> ...


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

rahulreshu said:


> I actually have 2 bachelors degrees - BS in Computer Science and BS in Computer Engineering. I submitted both degrees but the ACS letter mentioned just the Engineering degree. 2 years deduction is the very least deduction you can expect.


Thanks for the info Rahul !!


----------



## expatingtoaus (Jan 21, 2014)

That's awsome Rahul, I hope i do get an invite within the next two rounds 
Thanks a lot for boosting my confidence, really appreciate it.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

You're welcome!

Just remember, even though you should get an invite right away, the onus is on you to prove that you do have those 65 points. So, do double check everything before paying the fees, etc.



expatingtoaus said:


> That's awsome Rahul, I hope i do get an invite within the next two rounds
> Thanks a lot for boosting my confidence, really appreciate it.


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys!

I am filing EOI with 65 points, job code 261313.

I would really appreciate if you could please point out any pitfalls or things to do, not to do etc etc ?

And plus the chances of getting picked on coming Monday.

Thanks,
Talha


----------



## expatingtoaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Talha_ said:


> Guys!
> 
> I am filing EOI with 65 points, job code 261313.
> 
> ...


Even i am hoping that my application would get picked up on coming monday.
Just make sure that you have all the documents ready for the points you are claiming.

But i believe that with 65 points you stand a good chance to get picked up within the next 2 or 3 rounds.


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

expatingtoaus said:


> Even i am hoping that my application would get picked up on coming monday.
> Just make sure that you have all the documents ready for the points you are claiming.
> 
> But i believe that with 65 points you stand a good chance to get picked up within the next 2 or 3 rounds.


Could you please provide a list of supporting documents needed to back the points claim positively ?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

expatingtoaus said:


> That's awsome Rahul, I hope i do get an invite within the next two rounds
> Thanks a lot for boosting my confidence, really appreciate it.


Hiii, i am also applying with 65 points for software engineer code, how long does it take for you to get the invitation and after invitation get the approval dibp. 


Thanks


----------



## pratik.sanghvi (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi,
I am having a Btech in Chemical Engineering and working in software company as Test engineer. I have appeared IELTS with 7.5 overall and 7 each.
I want to know 
1. how should i start? as i am completly new applicant and no info?
2. How much years of exp would be deducted if i file through ACS
or should i go through EA
PS : i have 4 years of IT experience
3. It is very confusing as its first time.
If any one can help

Thanks in advance


----------

